# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Nicaragua

## Travel2

[i]  

Hello,

I'm seeking travellers information on Nicaragua. I'm planning to visit this country next month and would appreciate any pertinent information that will make my trip enjoyable etc.

Many thanks,

Michael Walsh
Hollywood, Fl.

----------


## alop

I do not know anything about traveling to this country, but it's interesting.

----------


## mihailudalcov

How do you rest?

----------

